# Recall...



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been practicing recall since my pup (now 16weeks) was small. Lots of calling her just to offer her a treat etc. She's been off the lead since about 13weeks and is generally quite good... Until today.

I took her down a path at the bottom on our house (brook one side, hedges and grassy areas the other) for one last run before we come home, about 2/3rds of the way down she went into a bush and was watching a bird. She wasn't far so I stood watching her. She realised she'd got distracted, came out of a different bit of hedge, rather than looking in my direction she panicked and ran as fast as she could in the direction we had come from (towards a road) with me chasing her and calling out her name. Fortunately a woman with a dog realised what was happening and used her dog to distract Ruby until I caught up. She went straight back on the lead until we got home!!!

Is there any way to snap her put of her panic or help her not to do it in the first place? I'm going to be so scared of letting her off the lead again!

Thanks.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sure others can comment more on this but coming from someone who had recall issues with my Ruby I thought I would add my 2 cents. 

At 16 weeks, you should keep your pup on a long lead so you have a chance to catch her. Practice in fenced in areas. For us, it really took our Ruby a long time to get recall down. I think it comes with maturity and puppies get distracted easily. She is good now at 2 yrs old but we could never have her off leash without a long lead up until she was about 1 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

That's not a bad idea. I hate her being on the lead too much - I love watching her explore and enjoy her environment, but likewise I don't want to put her at risk. 

She's normally very good, stays close and I only have to tell her to leave as she approaches someone for her to keep walking. She's been a bit distracted by other dogs but nothing that a crouch down and excitable "Ruby, what's this?" can't fix. Today really threw me, not to mention scared the life out of me!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Depends on the place. 

We practice recalls with and without food reward in controlled environments first and gradually add distractions as they earn recall points. No punishment or forced voice commands, either.

Expecting too much too soon is counter productive, I think they must earn our trust before we move up in distractions.


----------

